# Remote codes for off-brand TVs...



## kmax (May 23, 2007)

So how do you fine folk handle this...

Over Christmas got a Dynax and an Auria TV. Some googling got the proper remote code. However, the input selector is what is the problem. Instead of cycling the inputs on the TV, the TV remote will pull up a mini menu of sorts to select the input. The Direct remote won't even pull up that menu.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

kmax said:


> So how do you fine folk handle this...
> 
> Over Christmas got a Dynax and an Auria TV. Some googling got the proper remote code. However, the input selector is what is the problem. Instead of cycling the inputs on the TV, the TV remote will pull up a mini menu of sorts to select the input. The Direct remote won't even pull up that menu.
> 
> Any suggestions?


IIRC there is a way to program a code for cycling inputs specifically. Did you try that?


----------



## afail (Aug 17, 2009)

I believe you have to type in 960 on the remote. Read the instructions carefully on programming a TV, there is a little blurb about the TV INPUT button. I have to do that extra step for each of mine.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

For some (stupid!) reason, all DirecTV white remotes come with the Input button disabled.

The code "960" will toggle it on or off each time the code is entered. I habitually enter the 960 code on every new DirecTV remote even before I try to program it for the TV.

Still, due to the (poor) design of many newer TVs and their Input selection, it may be difficult or impossible to cycle through the inputs with the Input button. Most manufacturers make little or no effort to be compatible with "universal" remotes, and base all assumptions on the customer using the factory remote (only).


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

For dynex, first try any codes for Insignia, Konka, or NEC. Sometimes those will work. If not, then you can try to code search.


----------



## jrwinter (Sep 2, 2004)

do you know where i can get the code for an Apex lcd 32 tv?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Edmund can help you out. Calling Edmund


----------



## kmax (May 23, 2007)

Yeah, I did the 960 when doing this. The codes I have are fine (as far as volume control goes).

I knew I was in trouble when I saw the mini-menu. Even if that popped up, you would still need to use the up/down on the remote to select, and that would require probably flipping the switch on the remote.

Best case scenario is discrete codes, but that is probably beyond the capabilities of the Direct remote.


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

jrwinter said:


> do you know where i can get the code for an Apex lcd 32 tv?


http://www.remotecentral.com/


----------

